# Nandroid backup only saving rom



## rberry88 (Dec 16, 2011)

I wanted to try out a different rom yesterday so I booted into CWM and did a nandroid backup. I then did a factory reset/cleared data and cache and installed the new rom. All went fine and after a while I decided I wanted to go back to my initial rom. I booted back into CWM and did a factory reset/cleared data and cache and selected restore and chose the backup file. When it was done, I rebooted the system but it only restored my initial rom, no data and no apps. I was back at the rom setup screen and had to start all over.

I thought a nandroid backup was supposed to make a save of the rom, apps and data and when restored it would be like it was before I did the backup. Is this just a glitch or was my expectation of a nandroid backup incorrect?


----------



## Patrick A. (Oct 6, 2011)

Did you check all the boxes that you wanted restored?

Sent from my Rooted T-Bolt using RootzWiki


----------



## rberry88 (Dec 16, 2011)

I didn't use Rom Manager for the backup or restore which is what I think you are referring to unless this option exists in CWM also?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Patrick A. (Oct 6, 2011)

Ok. Your previous post says you used CWR. An yes those options are available with CWR. Although I have seen those options come an go with updates. I finally gave 4 ext recovery a try an now its my choice of recovery.

Sent from my Rooted T-Bolt using RootzWiki


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

Cwm isn't rom manager. Both made by same Guy but rom manager is an app and cwm is a recovery


----------



## pennie57 (Jul 18, 2011)

I went to 4ext to mine did the same thing

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## Patrick A. (Oct 6, 2011)

I didn't have any issues here when I switched to 4EXT.


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

pennie57 said:


> I went to 4ext to mine did the same thing
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


Go into recovery options in the 4ext app. The first four options should be checked in order to form a full backup. If you did advanced backup instead, advanced backs up individual elements of the Rom as you choose. Check your back up options. Max updated 4ext three times yesterday, so might have been a change to default backup settings that he later corrected too.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Xparent Green Tapatalk


----------



## pennie57 (Jul 18, 2011)

I said that wrong sorry. Had no problem after I went to 4ext

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## rberry88 (Dec 16, 2011)

I'm not using 4ext recovery (touch version), I'm using clockwork mod recovery v5.021, its what you boot into to install your rom, not an app used while using a rom. I checked and there are no additional options or boxes to check for backup, just recovery. Next time I will try the advanced options for recovery but I was used to just booting into recovery and selecting restore and selecting the nandroid backup that I saved. It would recover the rom, data and all apps and be setup just like I left it.


----------

